# Colubrids > Hognose >  How much was your Hognose?

## bja86

I'm just wondering what you guys spent on your hoggies?

----------


## LadyOhh

They run from $50 and up depending on genetics... 

Possibly cheaper depending on species as well.

----------


## bja86

> They run from $50 and up depending on genetics... 
> 
> Possibly cheaper depending on species as well.


Thanks Heather =), hopefully they will be a bit cheaper at the show.

----------


## Colin Vestrand

my het albino red male was $125.. 3 years ago.

----------


## JTR

ugh...i paid 500 for a pair of het albino

----------


## bja86

yikes 500 bucks!, they are beautiful though, I'm probably just going to get a western

----------


## Hardwikk

$50, but they probably didn't know that he was a Pastel. If they did, he'd cost a little bit more. Western Hognose snakes cost just as much as other great condition common snakes (around $50). Albinos cost more than $100, but they are some of the most beautiful albino snakes around.

----------


## anatess

Oh no!  I was about to put down $150 for a juvie western for Christmas eve pick-up!  He/she is supposed to be a year old. A little over a foot long. Has the regular cream and brown striping!  Am I paying too much?????

----------


## Hardwikk

> Oh no!  I was about to put down $150 for a juvie western for Christmas eve pick-up!  He/she is supposed to be a year old. A little over a foot long. Has the regular cream and brown striping!  Am I paying too much?????


I'm sure it's in the finest health, but yes, $150 is not the average price for a Western Hogger. Was that including shipping?

----------


## anendeloflorien

I payed..... I think $150 for a pair of western hognoses from an _incredible_ breeder. I also got a little freebie, my tri-color Gumby because he's just a pet. was born with a couple little bends and she could have euthanized him but she kept him, raised him up, he fed great so she sent him on to me! Yeah I could have gotten them for less but I chose a quality breeder and a friend and I think I made out really well.

----------


## anatess

HELP!!!
This hognose is from a reptile store 5 miles from me.  The guys there are great and knows their stuff and their door says "Competitive Prices".  I just don't want to pay $150 for a $50 snake.  I will be upset.  No shipping involved.
I contacted FloridaHogs but her availability listing only has baby hoggies.  This is for my 7-year-old son, so I would need one that is close to the size of a baby ball python so he can handle it with confidence.  The worm-sized hoggies would probably not be a good idea.  But, heck, I don't really know what I'm doing here!

(and I was really getting good at ball pythons too... now, I have to learn something entirely different!)

----------


## reptile_jones

I paid $50 for a year old one and $150 for a pair of het albino "08"

----------


## Dragnbaron

My first hoggie was 150 but i was nieve (however it's spelled) and he was great but i payed WAY too much. My next hogs were for 50 bucks from Jim at split rock reptiles and i got a pair from him. My little western was 45 at a show. My Mexicans were more. 75 for a baby female reduced pattern and 309 for a breeding pair. All three were bought at shows about a year ago.
Best thing to do is find a reptile show near you if you're just looking for an inexpensive guy. I like buying from breeders because they can give you the history of the snake and you know it was a business transaction, not an exchange of some cash in a gym with a bunch of tables. I have not had any bad experiences at reptile shows, though.
Florida hogs has a great reputation. Buying from there and paying the shipping would be worth it and quite a good investment for very good, very health hogs with great lineage.
Baby hogs are my favorite, especially before they grow into their eyes. They are pretty easy to handle, too, but can get away pretty quick. They will never be the size of an adult ball python but they get about the size of a 6mo old ball python that eats well.

----------


## anatess

My husband just told me that when he went to look at the hognose at the reptile store he said that one of the store owners said the hognose was bought and returned because it hissed a lot.  I'm wondering about this because, I've only been researching hognoses for a week and one of the first things I came across was that hognoses do that a lot - kinda like how a ball python curls into a ball a lot... So, for these people that bought the hoggie and returned it because it hisses kinda made me think either there's something else wrong with the animal or that these were ignorant people who bought a hognose like they buy a pair of shoes (saw it at a window display and thought it was cute).  So, just in case it was the former, I'm looking at other options...

So, what do you all think about this ad?

http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/s...ad.php?t=81078

Good price?  It's possible het albino which means, it's probably just a regular hoggie.

----------


## whytepizza

> My husband just told me that when he went to look at the hognose at the reptile store he said that one of the store owners said the hognose was bought and returned because it hissed a lot.  I'm wondering about this because, I've only been researching hognoses for a week and one of the first things I came across was that hognoses do that a lot - kinda like how a ball python curls into a ball a lot... So, for these people that bought the hoggie and returned it because it hisses kinda made me think either there's something else wrong with the animal or that these were ignorant people who bought a hognose like they buy a pair of shoes (saw it at a window display and thought it was cute).  So, just in case it was the former, I'm looking at other options...
> 
> So, what do you all think about this ad?
> 
> http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/s...ad.php?t=81078
> 
> Good price?  It's possible het albino which means, it's probably just a regular hoggie.


Not bad but they are asking alot for them to then tac shipping on top of that. They look like a mix of Western and Mexican. Dragnbaron has some nice pictures of some Mexicans a few threads down if you want to compare. The female (one on the left) looks most like a mixed hogger.
Getting two in order to try and breed is fine but if you're looking for pets keep in mind that you need to watch them carefully because they are known to eat one another.
I've heard good things about Louis' snakes, though. You can also try kingsnake.com to compare prices with normals.

----------

Dragnbaron (12-20-2008)

----------


## Dragnbaron

> My husband just told me that when he went to look at the hognose at the reptile store he said that one of the store owners said the hognose was bought and returned because it hissed a lot.


That's a hognose, nothing to worry about  :Smile:  They like to hiss but once you get used to it it's kind of cute. People buy snakes from petstores not knowing ANYTHING about them, it really sucks. Then the snakes end up not being properly cared for. Mine like to hiss if it's too cold in the room  :Razz:  They are prissy little snakes. If i put them on the floor and it's cold they hiss right away. If it's warm they want to explore. My little female het albino western likes to sit in the grass when it's nice and warm but if it's a little wet and cold she hisses up a storm.
My male het albino western hisses all the time until he's picked up. Hissing is totally normal.

P.S. Thanks Whytepizza, i appreciate the awesome shout out. You're a true old timer  :Wink:

----------

